# tests before starting clomid



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi there just wondered if any of you ladies had any tests done ie.hsg or hycosy before you was preescribed clomid,as in my previous post last week ive got 3 month course but the hycosy test wont be done in dec!!!
i am ovulating but dont know if its every month, also i have irregular cycles (pco sufferer)xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

My gynae did a lap and dye before starting me on clomid last year just to make sure i didnt have blocked tubes etc before we started.  We also had SA and a few day 21s done but that was it.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi,
I was told I had to have a HSG before starting clomid.  I have no periods at the moment but he said there is no point making me ovulate if the tubes are blocked.  I was lucky though as I don't have periods they could fit me in whenever as I don't have a cycle. I think it seems sensible to do a HSG just to check things out. I was told to pay would cost £275 as when I first phoned up about mine they said 6months, but the secretary was lovely when I explained I didn't have periods she booked me in within 2 weeks. I know a girl who has been on clomid for 9months and has not been given any other tests.  Her consultant mentioned he may refer her for HSG-she is paying private for her treatment!
It is all so confusing as all consul seem to do things differently.
Good luck Strawbs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NB (Aug 4, 2005)

I had blood tests for 3 months & tests to see if tubes were blocked.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've already had a laparotomy, bloods, uss etc over the past 5 years whilst ttc + for endo, but before actually putting me on clomid I had a HSG, bt's (day 21 etc), semen test and then a lap and dye (because the HSG said my tubes were blocked, even though they are not - they were just spasming).

Hope this helps


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

I had blood tests done (several progesterone & also LH, FSH, Thyroid, Rubella) before starting Clomid. I also had loads other blood tests done as had couple of early m/c & had to have bt's for killer cells, "sticky blood", thrombophilia - you name it, I had the test !! 

I didn't have any other things done eg HSG etc as I've had diagnosed endo for 17 years & also bicornuate uterus so they know my medical history (including damaged/sluggish tubes from endo/adhesions)....I had my 4th laparoscopy & hysteroscopy in May 2004, followed by yet another hysteroscopy to remove more uterine adhesions & polyps in April this year so consultant said he really didn't want to give me any more ops and/or procedures as I've had 2 in 2 years !!! (Had an HSG about 16 yrs ago !!)

Anyway, I wish you lots of luck & hope the Clomid doesn't make you too 
Take care 
Natasha


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi there i forgot to mention what counts as day 2 of cycle,cos sometimes af starts in the evening with red spotting,does this count as day 1,as in the previous post says i have to have the 2 day blood test and also start the clomid from day 2 to day 6,or what if it starts on thursday evening will it still be ok to have blood done on the friday as monday would be to late wouldnt it?
Sorry to be a pain but im just starting out in this fertility route.

thanks in advance ladies xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi again!  

as far as taking the tablet goes, you need to take on your first full bleeding day, if you having spotting, ie a show, in the evening, treat the next day as day one and take the day after that.

Ideally I would say the same would apply for you bt, however it it comes on a thursday evening like you say with spotting, have the bt on the friday rather than the monday. Thats what I'd do anyway!  good luck


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you again 

xx


----------

